

Windows 10 sends parents dossier of their children's internet, computer use - doctorshady
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/windows-10-automatically-sends-parents-detailed-dossier-of-their-childrens-internet-history-and-computer-use-10472226.html

======
Nexxxeh
This isn't information parents couldn't have gotten previously if they had
been bothered. App/service installed on the machine for monitoring (like
ActivTrak), transparent proxy, custom DNS server etc.

Parents have a responsibility to explain to children safe internet use, and
ensure their safety. This is a sensible feature. "We trust you to use the
computer, but we will be checking."

Yes, the child's use of the computer can be monitored. If that's news to the
child, then the child has bigger IT education issues.

The only problem is that it's apparently not obvious that it's being turned
on.

~~~
Someone
_" We trust you to use the computer, but we will be checking."_

Translate: we don't trust you. In the same vein: you can't both trust your
spouse and check the Ashley Madison dumps.

------
wcoenen
This was already there in Windows 8.1.

[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/family-
safety](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/family-safety)

edit: looks like it was introduced 8 years ago in Vista:

[http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/set-up-
family#set...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/set-up-family#set-
up-family=windows-vista)

~~~
acqq
No, it's not the same. It seems they do it differently now, compared to the
previous versions, user kstrauser is here on HN to tell:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10111271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10111271)

"weird experience I had after upgrading my son's laptop from Windows 8.1 to
10"

"By default, unless you log in and explicitly disable it, Windows 10 collects
kids' usage activity and uploads it to Microsoft's servers. Presumably the
same mechanism is disabled for adults. Presumably.

I definitely didn't enable it, and I'm sure my son didn't check any "narc me
out to my parents" checkbox."

~~~
wcoenen
I have gotten these unsolicited report emails myself after creating a kid
account in Windows 8.1, so I know it is not exclusive to Windows 10. Perhaps
it is just something that is active by default for "new" kid accounts, and
upgrading Windows triggers the same thing.

------
a3n
I wonder where my dossier is being sent?

Also, it feels somewhat illegal for a 3rd party (Microsoft) to be watching the
internet habits of minors at non-Microsoft sites.

~~~
jlgaddis
Since they're minors, the parents have the legal authority to authorize it (in
.us, at least), no?

~~~
a3n
The article implies that some parents were surprised, and didn't ask for it or
didn't know they asked for it.

